# Newsgroups - howto ?



## MajorDisaster (5. September 2002)

Huhu, 

kann mir einer sagen wie man diese Newsgroups (ISP ???) benutzen kann?
Also wenn ich z.b. eine Newsgroup habe die z.b. mit alt.binaries....
anfängt, wie kann ich die dann abonieren?
Ich habe zum Beispiel in einem anderen Forum bei der selben frage das hier gelesen:



> alt.binaries... is a newsgroup, not a web site. Your ISP will generally provide you with one, but they may not carry all of newgroups available. To be able to help you further, we'd need to know which program you're using for email.



Nur leider wurde das nicht weiter geführt -> weiß ich net wie ich das abonieren kann 

PS: Ich wusste net wo ich das sonst hinschreiben kann... wäre nett wenn mir jmd. helfen könnte

Ach ja: ich benutze MS-Outlook


----------



## Adam Wille (6. September 2002)

Hoi 

Also bei OjE funktioniert das so, dass du bei "Extras" unter "Konten" beim Reiter "News" "Hinzufügen" "News" auswählen kannst.

Dort stellst du dann noch deinen sichtbaren Namen ein (im Usenet bitte RealName!) und eMail-Adresse.
Dann wird noch gefragt, auf welchen News-Server du zugreifen willst - bspw. news.t-online.de.

Wenn du das hast und rausgehst, wird automatisch gefragt, ob neue Newsgroups gelistet werden sollen und die kannst du dann bequem abonnieren. 

Ich denke/hoffe mal, Outlook verhält sich ähnlich.

hth,
Geist


----------



## MajorDisaster (6. September 2002)

Danke für die Antwort. Irgendwie funzt des mit Outlook nicht, er sagt es gäbe keine Liste. Kannste mir sagen wo man dieses OjE runterladen kann?


----------



## Adam Wille (7. September 2002)

OjE ist der sti-no Outlook Express von Microsoft.

Btw sind Listen auf einigen Newsservern nur erreichbar, wenn du angemeldet bist, bzw. beim Provider selbst Kunde bist.

Geist


----------

